# DA Inquisition setting



## HexerGeralt (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo!

Ich hab da eine Frage/ Problem, dessen Beantwortung/ Lösung, mir sehr am, Herzen läge!  Es geht um die settings bei Dragon Age Inquisition. Ich hab einen (so glaub ich zumindest) recht guten Rechner. Bin kein Technik- Genie und kenn´ mich auch nicht sonderlich mit Hardware und dem ganzen PC- Zeugs aus, möchte aber meine Games in schöner Optik und und anspruchsvoller Grafik genießen. (War auch der Grund zum Wechsel von Konsole auf PC!! Soweit so gut...

Ich besitze folgenden PC:

-Win 7 prof. 64 bit
-Mainboard S-2011 ASUS ROG Rampage iv formula
-INTEL core i7 4820K, 3,70 GHz (Kühler: NOCTUA NH-U12P SE2)
-DDR3-RAM 16 GB (4x4GB)
-Club 3D Radeon R9 290 X Art Nr.: CGAX-R929X8
-SSD 2,5" SATA Samsung 128 GB
-Festplatte 3,5" 1TB
-Netzteil ATX 700 Watt, be quiet, Straight Power E9, 80 Plus Gold

Tja, sollte, soweit ich mich auch umgehört habe, kein schlechtes Gerät sein. In Dragon Age Inquisition sind ja bekanntlich etliche Grafik settings einzustellen und ich war der Meinung, dass mein Kasten schon in der Lage sein müsste, die ultra bzw. hochen Einstellungen zu meistern. Dem ist aber nicht so! Mit den Ultra- settings stürzt der PC nach wenigen Minuten ab. Auch mit auf hohem Grafik- Niveau, nach etwas längerer Zeit das selbe! Kurz vor dem Absturz, hör ich irgend einen Lüfter ziemlich laut werden. Dann wird der Monitor schwarz und erhält kein Signal mehr. Ab und zu tömt es aus den den Boxen gleichzeitig recht unangenehm . Der Rechner läuft dann zwar noch ich muss ihn aber erst wieder reseten.

Habe auch folgendes Programm heruntergeladen: AMD gaming evolved (war notwendig um z.b. die mantle Funktion einstellen zu können). Und jetzt komm ich nach viel Text endlich zum Punkt (danke an jene, die noch dabei sind!! );
Dieses Programm optimiert die jeweiligen Spieleinstellung scheinbar automatisch in Abhängigkeit des vorhandenen Systems! Und bei mir schlägt es die ultra settings als Optimum vor!! Und das macht mich nun stutzig! Meine Kiste stürzt bei jenem setting ab!!- schwarz! rien ne vas plus!! ) (DA Inq. stürzt aber auch bei den beiden niedrigeren Vorschlägen ["Ausgewogen" und "Leistung"] ab!!. Jetzt meine frage: Ist mein PC tatsächlich einfach nur zu schwach (obwohl ich gelesen hab, dass es mit meiner Grafikkarte eigentlich keine Probleme geben sollte!!), ober hab ich irgend etwas falsch eingestellt/ nicht beachtet oder kann man den automatischen Einstellungen von AMD gaming ev. einfach nicht trauen???

Ich bitte um Nachsicht mit mir und dem Haufen Text, aber ich möchte eine möglichst genaue Beschreibung liefern und wirklich das Maximum an Grafik- Leiszung aus meiner Kiste holen (War ja auch Schweine- teuer das Teil!!!!)

Ich danke schon mal im Voraus über Antworten, Lösungen bzw. die Mühe, sich durch den Text eines technisch wenig begabten PC- Spielers zu quälen!!! )


LG HGeralt!

PS: Tatsächlich liegt jenes Problem auch bei DA 2!!!!!! vor, bei den höchst- möglichen Settings, wenn es zum Kampf kommt und sich viele PCs am Bildschirm tummeln!!!!!!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2015)

Dein PC ist mehr als Top, das hat also nix mit der Leistungsfähigkeit des PCs zu tun. Aber vlt. stimmt da was zB mit der Grafikkarte nicht. Nimm doch mal das Tool MSI Afterburner, da kannst Du bei Settings, Überwachung ganz unten ankreuzen "schreibe Ereignisse in Datei". Wenn der PC dann abstürzt, dann merkst Du Dir die Uhrzeit, öffnest die Datei nach dem nächsten Booten und siehst nach, ob da kurz vor dem Absturz vlt. etwas nicht stimmte mit der Temperatur oder so. Eventuell stellt aber auch das Gaming Envolved die Karte so ein, dass sie irgendwann zu viel Strom zieht - auch das wäre denkbar. 

Es könnte also ein Defekt sein, der bei last auftritt - oder aber auch nur ein simples Softwareproblem. Die Treiber sind aber ALLE aktuell? Auch Board (Chipsatz, Audio usw. ) ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Januar 2015)

Hast du die gleichen Probleme mit Mantle und mit DirectX?
Ich habe von einigen AMD-Nutzern gehört, dass das Spiel bei ihnen unter Mantle nicht wirklich läuft, in DirectX dafür ohne Probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2015)

Das sollte man in der Tat auch mal probieren. Denn Mantle schön und gut, aber: bei SO einem PC braucht man das nun echt nicht, weil das Spiel ja sowieso rennen wird wie Hund


----------



## HexerGeralt (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo! Also es macht keinen Unterschied ob mantle oder nicht!!
Hab grad mit dem Programm "SlimDrivers" alles upgedatet!- Ist wieder abgestürzt
Jetzt versuch ich grade das mit afterburn...

Danke vorerst für die Antworten  lg


----------



## HexerGeralt (2. Januar 2015)

So, hab das programm heruntergeladen und ausgeführt, "schreibe Ereignisse" ist angekreuzt. Hab das Spiel gestartet und ist natürlich gleich wieder abgestürzt. Was mach ich jetzt??


----------



## Hawkins (2. Januar 2015)

Zuerst einmal: lass die Finger von solchen Programmen die automatisch Treiber updaten. Auch das AMD tool zur Optimierung würde ich nicht verwenden und alles lieber selbst machen.

Zur Fehlerbeseitigung: Wenn du Windows 7 oder 8 hast geh in C:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\BioWare\Dragon Age Inquisition\Save und lösche/verschiebe die ProfileOptions und ProfileOptions_profile - Dateien. Darin sind die Grafikoptionen gespeichert. Wenn du die löschst startet das Game in den Standartsettings. Dann stell die Grafikeinstellungen manuell erstmal auf Medium oder High und teste ob es wieder crasht.

Was auch helfen kann ist den Grafiktreiber zu deinstallieren und neu installieren. Aber bitte nicht mit irgend nem Tool wie SlimDrivers sondern direkt von der AMD Website!


----------



## HexerGeralt (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo! Danke für die Antwort!

Ich hab das AMD Tool bekommen als ich einen neuen Treiber heruntergeladen habe (weil, wie bereits erwähnt, man diesen benötigt um "mantle" zu verwenden und ich mir dachte, dass mit dieser Option vlt. das Problem gelöst werden konnte!) und plötzlich war dann dieses AMD gaming evolved da!! Unabhängig davon, ist das Spiel sowohl vor dem Update, als auch nachher in der selben Art abgestürzt! Dadurch, dass das Tool eben die ultra- Einstellung vorschlägt und mein PC aber nicht mitmacht, ist mir überhaupt erst eingefallen, dass etwas nicht stimmt/ bzw. dass eigentlich nicht die Leistungsfähigkeit des PC´s schuld sein kann!

Nun noch eine blöde Frage:
Wie sehe ich, ob alle Treiber up to date sind??

lg HG.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2015)

Automatisch nachschauen geht nicht bzw. ist unzuverlässig. Du musst zum Hersteller Deines Boards, das Modell dort suchen und dann für Dein Windows schauen, welche Treiber es gibt und die runterladen - zumindest die meisten: Guckst Du hier Mainboards - RAMPAGE IV FORMULA - ASUS  und dann Dein Windows wählen. Für win7 zB nimmst Du bei "Chipset" das Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V9.3.2.1015 und bei Audio den Realtek Audio Driver V5.10.0.70582, dann bei LAN den Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V18.1.61.0 und bei USB Asmedia USB3.0 Controller Driver V1.16.12.0   (meistens eh der erste Download in dem Bereich)

Und für die Grafikkarte halt bei AMD hier AMD Grafiktreiber und Software  etwas runterscrollen "Treiber manuell auswählen" und dann Step1 => Desktopgrafiklösungen, dann R9 Serie, dann R9 2xx Serie und am Schluss Dein Windows. Bei zb Win7 64bit bekommst Du dann die Catalyst Software Suite Omega 14.12, 288MB


----------



## HexerGeralt (2. Januar 2015)

OK, danke, ich mach das mal alles durch, Maaaann sowas is heftig für einen alten Konsolen- Mensch!! ) Allein würd ich nieeeeee auf all das kommen.....


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2015)

Wenn man das 2-3 mal gemacht hat, ist das alles kein Problem    Vielleicht muss aber sogar ein BIOS-Update fürs Board her, aber da kann man ja noch schauen.

Wie isses denn in anderen Games, die auch anfordernd sind? Laufen die lang am Stück ohne Probleme?


----------



## HexerGeralt (2. Januar 2015)

Also ich the Witcher 2 gespielt und da ist nix in der Form gecrasht! (auch auf höchstem Grafik- Setting!!) Ansonsten noch nicht wirklich viees, das sehr fordernd wäre. Was mich noch stutzig macht, ist, dass das selbe Problem schon in DA2 aufgetreten ist!!! Ich mein das is ja wrklich kein neues Spiel und mit voller Grafikleistung kam es auch hier hin und wieder zum Absturz!! Hab mir da noch nicht so viel gedacht, da ich für DA2 einige Mods installiert hatte und ich meinte es könnte ja deswegen manchmal abstürzen. Aber scheinbar ist das ja nicht der Fall!! 

Naja, danke trotzdem einstweilen für deine Mühen, muss noch akutalisierern.... )


----------



## HexerGeralt (2. Januar 2015)

Bei dem LAN- Dings kommt, wenn ich es installieren will die Meldung, ich soll die ältere Version deinstallieren. Ähm wo mach ich denn das??


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2015)

Systemsteuerung, Programme deinstallieren und dann mal suchen, wo der Treiber da ist. Könnte ganz simpel auch unter i bei "Intel LAN..." stehen.


----------



## HexerGeralt (2. Januar 2015)

So, hab alles downgeloaded un installiert, nach deinen Angaben. Mainboard und Grafikkarte sollte als alles am neuesten Stand sein. Gleich das Spiel gestartet, mit nur "hohen Grafik Setting" ist gelaufen, zumindest länger als auf ultra. Irgend ein Lüfter wird noch kurzer Zeit ziemlich laut und ich bin mir sicher, wenn es weiter unter dem setting liefe, kommt wieder der Absturz (Ich kenn mittlerweile schon die Symptome bevor es crasht!!) Dann das ultra- Setting eingestellt und prompt abgestürtzt. Also bis jetzt noch keine Änderung zu vorher,... (

Da fällt mir noch was ein: Mein Vierenprogramm (Norton  Internet Security) gibt den Hinweis (während ich DAS Inq. spiele) dass ein Kern überlastet sei (ein kern hat manchmal 100 % Auslastung lt. Task Manager)


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2015)

Okay, Norton... vielleicht stell das mal bei Spielen ab (da kann ja nix passieren), und wenn es dann klappt, dann hast Du den Grund ^^   so was kann nämlich auch vorkommen. Und vlt. haben die beiden DragonAge-Teile irgendwas identisches in ihrem Programmcode, was übereinstimmt und dann jeweils für ein Problem mit Norton sorgst.


----------



## HexerGeralt (2. Januar 2015)

Äh, ja, jetzt komm ich mir schön langsam echt dämlich vor!! Wo schaltet man es für spiele ab??? )


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es einen Gamingmode hat. Wenn nein, dann musst Du es mal komplett abstellen


----------



## HexerGeralt (2. Januar 2015)

Hab alles im norton deaktiviert was ging, spiel auf ultra gestartet- wieder Absturz...

tja... (


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2015)

Kannst Du vlt auch mal die CPU-Temperatur checken? Beim MSI-Afterburner kannst Du auch bei Settings, Überwachung in der Liste die CPU-Temperaturen ankreuzen.


Was genau stand denn überhaupt in dem File drin, das der Afterburner erstellt hatte? Also, wegen der Temperaturen kurz vor dem Absturz


----------



## HexerGeralt (2. Januar 2015)

Ja, da muss ich nochmal schaun,.. Hat nämlich auch nicht so richtig funktioniert mit der Datei und so,... Ich meld mich wieder, desswegen...

Danke derweil.. lg


----------



## HexerGeralt (6. Januar 2015)

So, bin wieder da! (Endlich wieder Zeit nach einem dienstreichen Wochenende) Also, hab so einiges versucht um meinem Problem auf die Schliche zu kommen. Mit dem MSI Afterburner eine Datei zu schreiben ist mir nicht gelungen (Nach jedem Spielabsturz war auch die Datei weg und ich musste eine neue starten!!) Aber egal! Hab DAI im Fenstermodus gestartet und das MSI tool gleichzeitig am Laufen gehabt. Was ich sehen konnte ist, dass das die CPU scheinbar stark beansprucht wird und vor Allem, Dass die CPU- Temperatur stetig ansteigt. Endlich bis über 90 Grad!! Und das ist ja, so wie ich gelesen habe, zu viel!!! Habe dann beim nächsten Versuch den Lüfter über MSI Afterburner manuell bis auf fast 100 % aufgedraeht und DAI im Fenstermodus eine Zeit lang gespielt! -- KEIN ABSTURZ!!- Tja, so weit so gut! Scheinbar liegts an der CPU! Die wird wohl zu heiß und der Kasten schaltet sich ab!! Gut. Der Lüfter auf 100 % ist soooo laut, da hört man sonst fast nix mehr. Kann es sein dass da Hardware- technisch irgendwas nicht stimmt??? Und was könnte ich nun tun??

Lg HG


----------



## HexerGeralt (6. Januar 2015)

Ähhm wollt nur schnell noch klar stellen, es handelt sich nicht um die CPU sondern die GPU!!!


----------



## Hawkins (6. Januar 2015)

Für eine Radeon 290X sind die 90° unter Last noch nicht kritisch. GPUs vertragen viel höhere Temperaturen als CPUs.


Um deine anderen Temps zu checken kannst du CPUID HWMonitor nehmen. Das zeigt die Temperaturen von sowohl der CPU und ihren einzelnen Kernen an und auch die der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2015)

Also, die Karte verträgt in der Tat eigentlich 94-95 Grad und sollte dann etwas runtertakten, damit es dann nicht noch weiter steigt und wirklich doch langsam kritisch wird,

Bekommt die Karte denn gut Luft? Wird die Luft auch gut rausgeblasen? Was du machen könntest: den Takt der Karte mit dem Afterburner ein bisschen reduzieren, denn manche Hersteller übertreiben es da einfach ein wenig. Wenn Du statt zB 1000MHz 950 einstellst, sind das 5% - das macht in Games dann aber weniger als 5% "Leistungsverlust" aus.


----------



## HexerGeralt (7. Januar 2015)

@ hawkins: CPU Temp. hab ich mit dem von dir genannten bereits vorher gecheckt, ist alles im grünen bereich (auch mit prime95)

@ Herbboy: danke, werd ich mal versuchen. Also die Karte selbst hat nur einen Lüfter (ganz hinten, ist ja die club 3d Karte die genau so aussieht wie das Referenzmodell von AMD!!). Zwischen Karte und CPU Lüfter sind ca. 1,5 cm Luft, nach unten hin komplett frei. Hab das eine Seitenteil abgebaut und unten gelassen- macht keinen Unterschied!!! Weiters mit dem Programm "FurMark" die Grafikkarte getestet. Dort steigt die Temp- Kurve unter relativ hoher Belastung wirklich sehr schnell und steil an!! (1920x1080 und 2 x MSAA - schafft die Karte gerade noch ohne abzustürzen - 4 x MSAA geht nicht mehr!!) 

Hab gestern auch Tomb Raider (das neue natürlich ) installiert und auf höchsten Grafiksetting gestartet- Die Karte hält keine halbe Minute durch- PC schaltet ab!!!

Noch etwas komisches ist mir aufgefallen (weis nicht ob es eine Rolle spielt, aber naja...); Die Grafikkarte sieht wirklich GENAU gleich aus wie das Referenzmodell von AMD! Also wirklich gleich. Im Lüfter ist das AMD Logo und nicht das von Club 3D!! Ich dachte man erhält keine Karte im Referenzdesign, bzw wenn ich mein Model google, sieht man das Club 3d Logo dort wo bei mir das von AMD ist!!


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2015)

Klar bekommt man Karten im Referenzdesign, vor allem wenn die Modellreihe grad erst neu ist - dann ist es in den ersten Wochen sogar oft schwer, eine mit einem bereits vom eigentlichen Hersteller entwickelten Kühler zu bekommen. Die Nicht-Referenz erkennt man bei den stärkeren Karten immer daran, dass sie 2-3 Lüfter haben.

Vlt. geht die Temp bei Dir so schnell so hoch, dass die Karte schlappmacht und vorsichtshalber abschaltet? Hast Du sie mal versucht, gründlich zu entstauben?


----------



## HexerGeralt (8. Januar 2015)

Mein PC ist noch nicht mal ein Jahr alt. Hab nach dem Öffnen des Seitenteils optisch nicht viel Staub entdecken können, aber wer weis wie es innen aussieht. Reicht es, es mit einem kl. Staubsauger mal zu versuchen ober kann man spezielle Reinigungstechniken anwenden?? 

Der PC schaltet sich ab, sobald die gpu mehr als 90 Grad heiß geworden ist und der Punkt ist bei mir unter Belastung echt schnell erreicht...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2015)

Also, vielleicht stimmt auch was mit dem Netzteil nicht, und der Punkt ist nicht die Temp, sondern der Strom, der halt zufällig auch für 90 Grad sorgt? Hast Du noch weitere Gehäuselüfter, die Du auftreiben kannst? Ansonsten muss man wohl mal reklamieren. An sich schaltet sich die Karte nicht schon bei 90 Grad ab. Oder kann es sein, dass Du ne Software drauf hast, bei der wg. Überwachung zur Sicherheit abgeschaltet wird? Das könnte auch ne Software allgemein zur Überwachung des PCs sein, muss keine extra für die Karte sein.


----------



## HexerGeralt (9. Januar 2015)

Das Netzteil ? Tja, wie kann ich denn herausfinden ob etwas damit nicht stimmt?

Gehäuselüfter hab ich keine weiteren. Nur der eine der eh auf der Karte vorhanden ist und den Noctua für die cpu,...

Ich hab nie irgend eine Software für Überwachung installiert, zumindest nicht wissentlich  Kann es sein, dass im BIOS oder sonst wo so eine Überwachungsfunktion aktiviert ist? Naja, ansonsten müsste ich wohl wirklich reklamieren. 

Danke derweil für deine Mühen .. lg


----------



## HexerGeralt (9. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab grad the witcher 2 wieder gestartet (hab ich ja schon einmal durchgespielt!!) die selben grafik settings belassen. Absturz nach kurzer Zeit!! Die selben Symptome wie bei DA 2 DAI. Tomb Raider!! Scheinbar ist die Karte einfach nur kaputt!!! Verdammt!!!!


----------

